# New Jersey sub looking for work within 100 mi. radius



## Jerry DeRosa (Dec 29, 2009)

Hard working, dedicated subcontractor, needing to generate income in the winter months. Jerry DeRosa has a Silverado 2500HD with plow and snowblower. Willing to travel to snowstorm up to 6 hrs. away 732-619-4631.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Takes 6 hrs to drive 100 miles? But I admire your willingness to travel for work!!!!


----------

